# AML new covered hopper



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got home from the convention and tried installing one of AMLs body mount couplers.
this is the show car. (one of them)









I plan to remove the frisco and install my own company logos.









right on the money.
Very nice cars.

Saw the beth gons, need to rework the coal load and get rid of the 1:20th scale 1920 coal and install 1:29th coal.
opps, no photos.

I was impressed with the cars ,but, the ones I took out of the box, all of the bottom ends came unglued just above the bolster. Easy fix more glue. Plus you need to glue those little round things that are attached to the chain under the car.
There is plunty of room under the dump bays to the rail.
Maybe alittle top heavy, the bolsters are not metal like USATs are.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Crap...I just found my new money pits!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will try to get some better photos later. busy busy


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Are these going to be available after the convention to the general public? I've never seen anything released on the AML page 
Craig


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig 
RLD, Kidman have their roads on the water. (see their web sites) 
The show cars will be avaliable but not at the special show price 
the bethgons are on the water also.
I heard between 15 days to 3 weeks. who knows???


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, what happened to your wooden coupler height gauge? (not complaining, very happy to see the nice all metal kadee one) 

Main reason for posting, you might want to let AML know about the glue issue, they have been VERY responsive to improvements in the past (compare the nice smooth wheel treads on your cars to the wheel treads on their early runs of box cars). 

you can email Fred Devine.. I know he would appreciate it. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, I have 4 of the new Pullman Standard covered hoppers on order. If I understand RDL information, the couplers can be truck mounted. Is that correct? 
Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

they come truck mounted in the box and with hook loop in packs. 
Fred knows, I lifted the set he had and showed him. 
As for the wood gauge its on the layout somewhere. I happened to grab it just to keep you happy. 

also Fred said he would send me a bethgon coal load to rework the coal to scale and send it back. we'll see if he remembers. 
I do like Fred. I told him I did not want to sound like this other person on the web sites. I do love the products. 
I'm also sending him info on another upcoming project they want to do. And told him I'd love to work with him.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Quote.
I told him I did not want to sound like this other person on the web sites.

Marty,

Who might you be refering to so i can avoid them.

Fred.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep they are sure some nice looking cars. I posted pics else ware on the new coal hoppers and yes they should be here by mid July along with the rest of the PS hoppers. Coal loads are very easly removed as AML provided little life handles to remove. Later RJD











BTW the cars will also be offered as Data only cars which will work for us folks that want our ouwn road name to apply and not have to worry about adding the data for the car.








Later RJD


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Marty, are you talking about Fred Tennyson? He has painted several cars and a couple of loco's for me. He has a E-8 in ICRR colors that he showed at a couple of shows. I look forward to seeing it when he gets thru. He said he will paint another E-8 in ICRR colors and USA passenger cars when he fells confortable. 
Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, are you sure that's not "Texas Coal"? I've been to Texas and people are fond of stating everything is bigger in Texas! 

Seriously, them's some big chunks of coal! 

Greg 

p.s. thanks for the update on the wooden gauge, thought maybe the termites had eaten it!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg that could be, as they say, show me the photos. 
I also remember the train show that talked about why they needed it finer in burning it.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Posted By yutzk on 27 Jun 2011 06:11 PM 
Crap...I just found my new money pits! 
Agreed,

I just received 2 of them and they are really nice cars. Little thin on the paint job though. Yellow hatchs on the roof look like the are darker than the rest of the car.


Johnn


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured I'm still kinda sick so I wanted to play with the new hoppers.
I tried to use my Q-tip and laquar thinner to clean off the letters.
No way, the paint is so thin










it took it right down to fast. Many of the other company cars I can dab and pick up the letters w/o hurting the base coat.
Not this car.

I guess I will have to wait for Robbies undecs to come in.


----------



## Mo Southern (Jun 20, 2008)

Marty
Since it didn't work you could send the car to Little Rock to run on the Mo Southern.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Most other cars usually paint the shell, and then pad print the letters with ink, so you find a solvent that gets ink, not paint. 

Looks like the letters might have been paint too. 

I have used a lot of solvents in my life, and keep about 20 different ones in my "repertoire", lacquer thinner is VERY "hot", most people start with something much milder, like alcohol. 

Typical use is start mild and work your way up... The only thing "hotter" than lacquer thinner I have is MEK, and that will solvent weld styrene. 

Did you kill the other side yet? 

Greg


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Mr C.


If you have one left after sending one to Jerry, I could use one.









Adam .


Member of the Shadow G Force


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I was just sharing what has worked well for me before. 

MaybeI need to talk to brother JJ on what to use to clean ink. I used to run a press, 100 years ago...


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Ive always found that Polly -s Easy lift works well for this.









Adam 

Member of the shadow G Force


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not beating on you at all Marty, but you have not damaged other rolling stock, like USAT or Aristo with the lacquer thinner? 

When I use a toothbrush to clean stuff, the lacquer thinner melts the plastic, so I would never think to try it. 

Really curious here, so never damaged anything else huh? wow... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have used laquer thinner on removing the letters..never damaged any of the plastic under it before.
What I have noticed is that it removes the ink BUT does not get rid of the bump under each letter caused by the pad printing process.

So I usually us 600 grit wet/dry sand paper...works way better, takes care of that bump under each letter. Hate that raised area under each letter. 

I have tried EVERYTHING the only thing that works is 600 grit wet/dry and laquer thinner. Brake fluid does not work..for me, that spray bottle stuff people say works NEVER worked for me.

Then again I don't repaint many cars, just steam engines and they are always black.

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Note: laquar thinner is only applied with rags etc on plastic, never soak it in a tray. 
We use it to take glue off of counter tops and fiberglass shows in new homes. It evaporates fast. 
Mineral spirits removes tar etc from stuff that shingles hit. 

tomorrow I will try the achaol isotop, How ever you spell, it.
So Nick, what do you use to clean stuff with?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty..... You might try denatured alcohol....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Isopropyl Alcohol .... you want it from a place like lowes... the "rubbing alcohol" you get in a supermarket/drug store often has glycerin in it (to keep skin from drying out), you don't want that ... 

I have a gallon container of the 99% pure stuff, lab grade... man it works on everything... typical stuff is not that pure... 

Greg


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Never had any luck with sand paper, We always rubbed thru the paint.

Adam


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Marty 
I have stripped the lettering off a lot of AMS cars with ACETONE 
It takes the ink off and leaves the paint. 
Rodney


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney 

I had some of the Acetone and if I had taken more time it would have not touched the base coat at all. In side of an O is hard etc. 
thanks 
the Ford tractor Gray is very close to the right color. I usually lightly weather cars away.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Marty, 

Do the axles spin on these cars? One would assume these PS2 trucks are the same as the Bethgons also. I ordered the same car, "FRISCO" on line from the convention web site but have yet to recieve it. How is the overall quality compared to USA Hoppers? 

Thanks, Pete


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Pete, I know your question is addressed to Marty, but yes the axles spin, and my opinion is that the USA centerflow hoppers are higher quality and more detailed. My observations are that the hatches on my AML hopper don't want to stay completely closed (part tolerances are too close), the catwalks are plastic (vs metal on the USA hoppers), and the underside isn't as detailed (that could be good since the USA hoppers are so damage prone). That said they are still very nice looking cars so I don't regret buying one, but I'm not going to rush out and buy more, especially not considering it's the most expensive freight car I've ever purchased.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Ben 
I personally like the undersides not so detailed and close to the rail. As for the palstic cat walks, I don't think they will bow and move as much as USAT does. 
add up that you have metal wheels and the I plan to keep their stock coupler body mounted that saves $$ there. 
I see USAT around $90 + kadee $7, its around $10 to $15 higher. which i think all rolling stock will catch up with. 

I should have my decals from Stan any day and will have my company cars up and running.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Ben & Marty, 

Thanks for the reviews. I don't like the increased cost of 1/29 either and it has slowed my buying amongst other homegrown factors. I guess the up side to more exspensive cars is that our collections are worth more, however I'm sure it's would be hard to get a loan based on your train collection's value! 

The nice thing about these PS2 Hoppers is that they are outside braced and will compliment the USA hoppers. Great modern add to 1/29 scale. 

Looking forward to your repainted hopper pics Marty!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete 
Over the years I decided to slowly sale off 40fters and misc cars that I once loved but now don't run. By "turning over" my inventory has enabled me to keep up with newer products and help a few friends get more cars . 
I also wait or plan to buy items that I really like and for go "deals"or sucker sales"of items I don't need but used to fall for. 

In my plan I bought 4 show cars to be relettered, 4 C&NW from Kidmans and will buy a few from Robbie of the RI to weather out and age as a fallen flag.
Grain is a major industry on my RR.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Decals arrived today, got one car done.










Have not dullcoated it or weathered it yet.
Our cars have gray bottoms.
I did take my old home made ones apart and they are laying in the dead car park.









took the wheels and couplers off.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Marty, 

Minus the Hatch work at the bay bottoms your rendition of these hoppers looks very good. Might be easier/cheaper to order the hatch parts to upgrade your home bulilts! One can never have enough freight cars! 

Do you have a pic of the top of the new AML PS2 hoppers, curious to the detail with Matt and your comments. Did anyone say if the axel ends Spin with the axel?


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Just found that the Axel's do Spin per Ben. Thanks for the review and Info Ben. MArty makes a good point to value, if one doesn't have to replace plastic wheels or add draft boxes the cost is easier to swallow.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres the top view










Very fine car


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Marty, Thanks again for the photo's . I'm stilll waiting for delivery of my Frisco Hopper from the show so you are definately helping with my anticipation anxiety!


----------

